# Rotting Flesh Radio #245: Derek Mears (Jason) Stops In & talks Halloween, News.....



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

*Rotting Flesh Radio #245: Derek Mears (Jason) Stops In & talks Halloween, News.....*










*SHOW NOTES FOR THE WEEK OF SEPTEMBER 9, 2011 SHOW #245*

*LISTEN NOW*
http://rfrpodcast.com
or
*RIGHT CLICK THIS LINK, SAVE LINK/TARGET AS
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)*
http://www.rfrpodcast.com/RFR_9_9_2011.mp3
or
_SUBSCRIBE USING iTUNES_
http://www.itunes.com
_SUBSCRIBE USING ZUNE_
http://www.zune.com
or
*USING OUR FREE iPHONE or DROID APP - Search (RFRApp)*
*
THIS WEEK'S SHOW NOTES:*
Run for your lives Deadites because we have Comedy, Horror and Hockey Masks as we welcome DEREK MEARS to the show this week! Derek, who played Jason Vorhees in the Friday Redux, was in Predators and is part of Comedy Imrov is stopping in to RFR this week and we talk about his favorite films, Halloween, his favorite Trick or Treat Candy, Items to sign at events and more from this Crazy Crazy Man!

We have RFR Casket Crew's Storm here with another rant In A Haunt Minute and Pierce is here with another installment of Fresh Meat.

There is a body bag full of Haunt Industry News including Transworld's Legendary Haunt Tour, The Face of the Great Pumpkin Contest, the Sounds of Gore, Gore Galore, Immortal Masks, Graphic Design for your Haunt or Party, Halloween Wars, The Food Network, The Napa Valley wine Train, DJ Tommy Fullove, Ashland Oregon's Downtown Halloween Bash, Oct dot Org's New Website, Monster Matt's Really Bad Monster Jokes Book, The Beetlejuice Sequel, Horror Realm Con, Comic Book Divas, Toxic Toons Trick or Treat Bags, and more from the Haunt and horror Industry this week.

We have RFR Casket Crew Denise stepping in from the blog to the small screen looking at The Scream of the Banshee, and we Observe the Tragic Events on this Anniversary Weekend.

There are ALL-NEW Rules to Win the Screamline Studios Graverobbing Giveaway and Twisted Tunes from the Grave.

So all you Fright Freaks, Haunters and Halloween Junkies, you can...
Sit Back, Relax and Rot Away to Rotting Flesh Radio!
*
THIS WEEK'S SHOW: LISTEN NOW BELOW OR
Right Click, Save Link/Target As To This Link: *
http://rfrpodcast.com/RFR_9_9_2011.mp3
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)
*
PAST SHOWS:*
RFR Rewind: Podcast Archives Link on the RFR Site


----------

